# water sprites



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

I have been reading about water sprites and I'm interested in them. They grow ramped. Does anyone on here have extras sprites?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

cody-reece said:


> They grow ramped.


Correct...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What is ramped?


----------



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

I was trying to spell another word for quickly but my phone spells something else.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

It's a very common plant. Most LFS that sell plants usually have it. Another great option is most Hygrophila species


----------

